# IKEA recall Highchairs



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

*Got this email today - hope it doesn't affect anyone.*

The GULLIVER is a hand finished, bentwood highchair. Regretfully, on a limited number, the crotch restraint that prevents children slipping out might come loose after assembly.

So far there have been no actual incidents, but the problem is still a serious concern for us. We always ensure our products meet applicable safety standards and we see this as an area in which there is no room for compromise.

We've now investigated the problem and found that it was caused by human error affecting only a few weeks of production. Measures have been implemented to correct it on all further runs.

Please check whether yours is affected

If you bought a GULLIVER in January or February 2008, it's very important that you check whether it's subject to the problem. Simply look under the seat at the five digit supplier number and the four digit date stamp (YYWW). All affected chairs have supplier no 13755 and one of the following date stamps: 0801, 0802, 0803, 0804, 0805, 0806, 0807 or 0808. No other chairs are affected.

If you do have a chair affected by the problem, please bring it back to your local IKEA store, where you will receive a brand new GULLIVER highchair.

We're extremely sorry for any inconvenience this will have caused you.
For more information, please visit www.IKEA.com
or contact customer services on 0845 358 3364.

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Thanks Tashja - have you posted this in the babydust area on FF


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

No I haven't. 

Wasn't sure where to put it.  I thought if I put it here aunties, mums, godparents, etc might see it too.

T xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Thats Fine Hun 
If anyone is posting in the babydust boards and reading this - please link to this post

Thanks

~Dizzi~


----------

